# More goat pics...new baby pics added



## Roll farms (Feb 23, 2014)

For one glorious day...it was above 40 degrees, we could get the barn open, we got pens cleaned out (my manure pile is bigger than yours  ), and I took a lot of pics while DH was running around on the bobcat.

There is no more attentive audience than goats at feeding time....

 

Our "Coppertox" crew - Son Joker @ 11 mos
 

Daughter Brat @ 11.5 mos

 

Grandson Chase @ 7 mos

 

My very pregnant doe Patch, carrying our first "Joker" babies

 

2 of her last set of triplets we retained

Pat - 7 mos, 93#

 

PJ  - 7 mos,  90#

 

A yearling doe named Lucky, sired by the same buck as Pat and PJ - also bred to Joker

 

Latest kids born, PB Nubians

 

My avatar pic's kids (Valentine)


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 23, 2014)

I really love Coppertox!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 23, 2014)

Chase is a hunka burnin' love there Roll!

Great pics!


----------



## taylorm17 (Feb 23, 2014)

Chase is a BIG boy! I love them all!


----------



## Kinder Garden Farms (Feb 23, 2014)

Gorgeous pics!!! They inspire me! I have hope to get my farm up and running by next year.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 4, 2014)

You have some beautiful goats!  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## kinder (Mar 5, 2014)

Love the pics. They look very happy and healthy.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 9, 2014)

Has Patch had her kids? Been checking on here hoping for a post. Hope it all went/goes well.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 9, 2014)

babsbag said:


> Has Patch had her kids? Been checking on here hoping for a post. Hope it all went/goes well.


Yep.  Fixin' to post the pics...


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 9, 2014)

yeah. I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 9, 2014)

Two more does kidded - A Capella, a Nubian had these two cute does 

  
Then Patch had these guys the next day, black dappled boy (both sides)
  
And this red doe w/ dark spots / splotches...she's a keeper


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 9, 2014)

They are adorable. I think the very first 2 are my favorite. Congratulations on such cute and healthy babies!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 9, 2014)

ahh, how cute are they? I hope the birthing went well too.  You even get spots on your Nubians, I love 'em.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 10, 2014)

Love the moonspots


----------



## dhansen (Mar 10, 2014)

I LOVE your babies!  They are absolutely beautiful, but your kids always are!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 12, 2014)

I love all the dapples and spots too!! They are gorgeous. Someday I wanna be just like you  or at least have goats just like you hahaha


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 12, 2014)

LOVE your goats @Roll farms!!!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 12, 2014)

Patch's boy is coming to Maryland to be our herdsire.  Also bringing back both of Sugar's babies (One for us and one for someone else) and one of A Capella's doeing for someone else.  Road Trip.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 12, 2014)

ThreeBoysChicks said:


> Patch's boy is coming to Maryland to be our herdsire.  Also bringing back both of Sugar's babies (One for us and one for someone else) and one of A Capella's doeing for someone else.  Road Trip.


Awesome! I remember when you got Trip, that was so cool! Looking forward to hearing about THIS trip!!


----------

